# Showed up and sent home with a crisis number but the message says to report to work?



## Jmegirl0209 (Jan 28, 2022)

Showed up for work tonight (overnight shift) and was told there is no work because of the blizzard and was handed a paper with the crisis number on it for tomorrow. When I got back home I called the number to see what I was all about and it says the store is open and all workers should report to work?

So I have 2 questions... please

1. will I get paid because I showed up and they sent me home?
2. Should I be concerned that the message says I should be there and I'm not?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 28, 2022)

For the first you will be paid for the first 3 hours of your shift . You showed up and they sent you home so you will be paid . For the second I wouldn’t lose sleep over it because you are on camera showing up for work and being sent home.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 29, 2022)

The truck probably is either stuck or cancelled, but the store will be open.  At least that is my guess.


----------



## Jmegirl0209 (Jan 29, 2022)

Fluttervale said:


> The truck probably is either stuck or cancelled, but the store will be open.  At least that is my guess.


So should I be calling the store before my next shift instead of the hotline? I'm so confused and it's worse out today than yesterday and don't want to get all the way there and sent home again.  Frustrating that they tell you to use that number and you can't count on it being accurate and no one called to say don't come in.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 29, 2022)

Try the store, if they don't answer, call the hotline.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Get into work

Holyoke Mall officials said that their mall would be closed Saturday, but Target would remain open from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m.









						Holyoke and Hampshire Malls closed due to storm
					

(WGGB/WSHM) -- Two more local malls have closed due to the Nor'easter hitting the area.




					www.westernmassnews.com


----------



## Jmegirl0209 (Jan 29, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Get into work
> 
> Holyoke Mall officials said that their mall would be closed Saturday, but Target would remain open from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m.
> 
> ...


I think you may be missing my point. I went to work last night and am not trying to get out of work tonight. I just don't want to get all the way there and be told to go home AGAIN because clearly the hotline was inaccurate and communication is lacking.This is my first job and I've only been driving a few months and snow is still scary... but I will go to work if I have work... I just don't want to drive in it for nothing again


----------



## lrou98 (Jan 29, 2022)

Your life and the life of others are not worth the risk.  I'm in eastern mass with the full blown storm.  Every tm I've spoken to this am are not going in.  Not trying to tell you what to do. 😊


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2022)

If you are not going to work today here is a class you can take

Stolen from a friend ..

FREE SNOW SHOVELING CLASS: 
This Saturday I will be holding a FREE snow shoveling class in my driveway. Come and join the class and learn about the proper ways to shovel.  
Reviewed techniques will include the scoop and throw method, the down and push method (AKA the plow technique), as well as the upside down scraping technique.

Don't miss out on this amazing opportunity to enhance your snow lifting techniques without throwing your back out! I will provide the driveway to ensure your training is conducted in the most life-like situation, I only ask that you bring your own shovel (Ergonomical designs suggested)  

PM me for additional details and times.

Seating is limited and handled on a first come first served basis…..


----------



## Jmegirl0209 (Jan 29, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> If you are not going to work today here is a class you can take
> 
> Stolen from a friend ..
> 
> ...


yes seen this 100 times on Facebook today.

and for the 3rd or 4th time I have every intention on going to work but if this makes you feel good... have at it


----------



## NightHuntress (Jan 29, 2022)

Jmegirl0209 said:


> I think you may be missing my point. I went to work last night and am not trying to get out of work tonight. I just don't want to get all the way there and be told to go home AGAIN because clearly the hotline was inaccurate and communication is lacking.This is my first job and I've only been driving a few months and snow is still scary... but I will go to work if I have work... I just don't want to drive in it for nothing again


I’ve never been in the situation. But I would call the store and if no results then call that hotline number. It’s possible when they gave you that paper at your previous shift they had just made the decision to close or cancel the truck and it takes time to get that information up the district ladder for them to put the message on the hotline! As I’ve said I’ve never been in a position where the store gets closed but that would be my guess.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jan 29, 2022)

It takes them forever to update the crisis message. Keep checking it, one last time before you hop in the car to leave for work.... they've cut it that close for us on a couple of occassions


----------



## Jmegirl0209 (Jan 29, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> It takes them forever to update the crisis message. Keep checking it, one last time before you hop in the car to leave for work.... they've cut it that close for us on a couple of occassions


Thank you very much. Called just now for the 4th time today and now it says they closed at 6 and to call store for questions.  Didn't say if overnight crew should or should not come in and no one is answering at the store. This is sooooo frustrating!


----------



## Jmegirl0209 (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you to everyone that was trying to be helpful.  This is all new to Me.
Everything is all settled... no work tonight but going in early morning now.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jan 30, 2022)

Jmegirl0209 said:


> Thank you very much. Called just now for the 4th time today and now it says they closed at 6 and to call store for questions.  Didn't say if overnight crew should or should not come in and no one is answering at the store. This is sooooo frustrating!


I can't be certain, our store doesnt have overnight, but since this phone number is for employee only I would guess it means all shifts are closed till further notice


----------

